# Crazy Sunset at Ottawa River



## hollanfeng (Jul 29, 2010)

Nikon D700 + Nikon 16-35 VR as usual. Single Shot with hand held.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Jul 29, 2010)

Very nice images!


----------



## loosecanon (Jul 29, 2010)

Outstanding work.


----------



## GooseEgg (Jul 30, 2010)

The clouds are perfect!  They both are great


----------



## mwcfarms (Jul 30, 2010)

Great captures, love the colors and lines in the second shot especially.


----------



## Stephen.C (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, mind boggleingly fantastictatingness awesomesauce. 
Colors are crazy, and the photos are crazy sharp.
Crazy brah.


----------



## blwndr83 (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice shot! i love the colors.


----------



## Zhieson (Jul 30, 2010)

Amazing pictures!


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous capture! Such strong colours, and the light on the rocks in the foreground of that second pic is yummy. Well done


----------



## Mendoza (Jul 30, 2010)

Good lord.


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 30, 2010)

I echo mcwfarms. The curve of the shore with the progression of rocks lead beautifully into the sunset. These show terrific patience.


----------



## hollanfeng (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone ! I've just established my first photo blogger. Welcome to visit and comment. 

Hao Photography


----------



## Toan&Bonnie (Jul 30, 2010)

what settings did you use for both shots?


----------



## hollanfeng (Jul 30, 2010)

Toan&Bonnie said:


> what settings did you use for both shots?



First one: ISO 100, 1/25s, f/13, -3.0ev
Second one: ISO 400,1/50s,f/13,-3.0ev


----------



## Polyphony (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow. I just looked through your photo blog. Amazing.  You're using nothing but a D700? Any filters? No HDR?


----------



## Dieselboy (Jul 30, 2010)

Amazing, *all* of your shots are stunning.


----------



## hollanfeng (Jul 30, 2010)

Polyphony said:


> Wow. I just looked through your photo blog. Amazing.  You're using nothing but a D700? Any filters? No HDR?



Thanks. I am using D700 only. Filter wise mainly using CPL. Only one shot used Hoya's NDx400. 90% are single shots, some HDRs.


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Jul 30, 2010)

great shots...


----------



## Polyphony (Jul 31, 2010)

Would you mind posting JPEGs of the unedited image with the camera settings that you used to take the shot?


----------

